# Sparkle Twill and Polka Dot twill



## RASCHELL (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi I currently do Embroidery and have worked with Sports twill but my cheerleaders are wanting the sparkle twill and the polka dot twill and none of my suppliers carry those two specific does anyone know of a company that does this. I use a graphtec plotter to cut my twill but also have a laser engraver is it possible to cut with the Laser?

Thanks Raschell


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Twill USA has sparkle twill...
Twill USA

Don't recall seeing polka dot twill but I'm sure someone has to have it.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Twill USA I have purchased sparkled in many colors and they sell the polka dots. They also carry various adhesive where you can go to a local fabric store and make your own. I know they do sell polka dots but can't remember if it had backing on it. I have lasered both with great success.


----------



## RASCHELL (Dec 9, 2009)

I will give them a call tomorrow. I know they have metallic but the cheerleaders are looking for this specific stuff. They saw it in one of their cheer catalogs but the place of course only sells what they have made. Twills website doesn't show sparkle but I will call and check thanks.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

you can also check Dalco - they have assorted stuff. I think I went to the local fabric store because the dots from twill or dalco was small and the ones from boxercraft was large, or vice-versa. The local store had the same pattern but it was not backed, so I used the sheets from Twill USA and heatpressed it to the material and laser cut them and used as an applique to match the bottoms. In a pinch, I also have sacrificed one of the garments to make a matching applique top, also by heat pressing the adhesive sheets to the fabric. good hunting.


----------



## RASCHELL (Dec 9, 2009)

Great thank you for all the options.


----------

